# Need help accessorizing royal blue dress



## azurekitty (Jul 28, 2012)

I purchased the dress below for an evening wedding.
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/lauren-ralph-lauren-cowl-neck-jersey-sheath-dress/3270918?cm_cat=partner&amp;cm_ite=1&amp;cm_pla=10&amp;cm_ven=Linkshare&amp;origin=category&amp;siteId=J84DHJLQkR4-mqvPaBopDuONk4dfjEOICQ

I would appreciate your suggestions on what color shoes to wear and what color handbag to carry. Silvers generally work better with my skintone than golds. Since wedding receptions are generally chilly, I would like to bring a shawl. I have black and light grey/silver shawls and am open to buying a new one, if it would coordinate better.


----------



## americanclassic (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm no fashion expert, but the color is versatile enough that you could pull off pretty much anything. bags and shoes don't really have to match anything, but if you want silver jewelry go for it. personally, I'm a fan of nude pumps. a black or silver clutch would be nice. I think the black shawl would be fine. If you want to make it more casual, you could wear it with a black blazer instead.


----------

